# How to get maximum power from any slingshot.



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a technique for getting maximum power from any slingshot. It is used by the best slingshot shooters in the world but seems to be almost unknown by most shooters.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Made my day!!! Hahaha


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This video was great Charles!  now I have one ? I see your points and agree. The only thing I see as an issue is the total increase in velocity. I'm not doubting it's faster now. However the first shot was held for a longer period of time so the shot may have been slower? The second shot was released much quicker so the bands did not cool as fast. Is it possible that some of that speed was because of the faster shot? The dance at the end really made my day. Thanks for the great video

Have a nice day 
Chris


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Charles,

Love your video, demonstrates the importance of identifying *relevant* variables.

Jack


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

LMAO - that was great, where were you when I was in school, oh so many years ago :lol:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....that was fantastic!!! You just emphasized part of the training I just did for my job...dress for success.

Now if you could just hide this from Treefork...the rest of us might be able to catch up (Just kidding TF).

Well done, Charles....I'll be laughing all day.

Todd


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL. Nice vid! I may never get that 15min back, but it was worth it just to see you :banana: in that Bib!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but just like any other slingshot question i have to ask- what combination of bib overall color and material is the fastest ? are bib overall shorts any good ? :neener: I liked the humorous outlook .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There you go! Proven with Science. I have to get me a pair.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It seems you really have the math figured out beyond reproach. I do not know how any one could dispute the facts presented here. Along with the video proof and Chrony readouts I say you have definitely proven your point to be a true fact! The blonde girl shooting is CUTE!!! I would like to meet her.  No math involved in that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> This video was great Charles!  now I have one ? I see your points and agree. The only thing I see as an issue is the total increase in velocity. I'm not doubting it's faster now. However the first shot was held for a longer period of time so the shot may have been slower? The second shot was released much quicker so the bands did not cool as fast. Is it possible that some of that speed was because of the faster shot? The dance at the end really made my day. Thanks for the great video
> 
> Have a nice day
> Chris


Hmmmm ... I suppose that is a possibility. Not too long ago someone else posted a video alleging that another technique gave greatly increased velocity, and that is what he did ... held one shot for a very long time. I guess I was just following his lead. But you have to admit that it was the bib overalls that made the biggest difference. And the science upholds the experimental results.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> It seems you really have the math figured out beyond reproach. I do not know how any one could dispute the facts presented here. Along with the video proof and Chrony readouts I say you have definitely proven your point to be a true fact! The blonde girl shooting is CUTE!!! I would like to meet her.  No math involved in that


I would be delighted to go out with any of the women in the video!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> but just like any other slingshot question i have to ask- what combination of bib overall color and material is the fastest ? are bib overall shorts any good ? :neener: I liked the humorous outlook .


Good questions for more empirical research ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > This video was great Charles!  now I have one ? I see your points and agree. The only thing I see as an issue is the total increase in velocity. I'm not doubting it's faster now. However the first shot was held for a longer period of time so the shot may have been slower? The second shot was released much quicker so the bands did not cool as fast. Is it possible that some of that speed was because of the faster shot? The dance at the end really made my day. Thanks for the great video
> ...


No doubt that the bib overalls is 95% of that power increase! Science! 

Chris


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I just lost 15 minutes of my life and £25.00 for bib overalls. Charles if I was to move like you did at the end I would be in hospital now in emergency care.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to form a local bib overall group. I believe bib overalls have much more advantages - not only a slingshot power, but add also other skills. And you are the man that can prove that


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

You charles........ You make me feel better today. Thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

To funny Charles. With the weather getting better we will have to get together and make some cans,cards,matches,ect cringe.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It would certainly help to explain Rufus' prowess. I could, though, have done without watching you shimmy, Nice work Charles.

winnie


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Ohh I get it April Fools haha.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Freedom of body movement..Alot of different type of clothing restrict your movement...I use to wear bibs many yrs back..

for construction type work..like roofing..cement finish work...So the same would apply to shooting a slingshot..

bibs & a t shirt.....that will work..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Since freedom of movement is the cause of increased velocity, in this case I will concede that wider bib overalls will shoot faster than narrower bib overalls.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great video, Charles. I would, however, like to touch on a few other advantages of Bib Overalls.

1. The fly will not gape open. If you forget to zip up, no one will know. Older members will appreciate this feature.

2. No belt or suspenders needed.

3. No one will mistake you for a Metrosexual.

4. You can't wear them below your buttocks. (This is a good reason for making them mandatory for everyone under 40.)

5. Lots of extra pockets and a loop for your hammer, hatchet, or tomahawk.

6. A real country girl (the best kind) thinks they are sexy.

7. Someone may mistake you for Rufus Hussey.

I'm sure there are other good reasons to wear them, and equally sure that someone will list them.

As a Star of the video, I'm offering personalized signed 8x10s of myself for only $35.00 plus $5.00 shipping and handling.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!!

Sir ...you are UNIQUE!!!!!  

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm confused. Is there a hidden joke in between the lines? Does this actually work? I am very gullible but I get suspicious at times so, I don't know whether or not I should believe this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going to respond to each of you, but that would make this thread MUCH too long. Thanks to all for your most kind comments. Although a bit tedious, it was fun to make the video. I want to thank all those experts who allowed me to use their photos with their special attire. For the doubters in the crowd ... just remember those chronograph results. :wave:

I suppose it is a sign that we are moving into the modern age that we slingshot shooters should move to ban certain substances from competitions. Thus I propose that, just to be fair to all, bib overalls should be excluded from all slingshot competitions.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> I suppose it is a sign that we are moving into the modern age that we slingshot shooters should move to ban certain substances from competitions. Thus I propose that, just to be fair to all, bib overalls should be excluded from all slingshot competitions.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


How about if I only hook one strap? Then I'll just be a 1 star ******* and not an illegally supercharged sniper that's dressed for success and has room to move?


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

OSH KOSH B'GOSH!! LBH2


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Dam, I knew I was doing something wrong , just couldn't figure out what it was . i'm off to buy bib overalls now and just to get even more speed I'll buy them three sizes too big . Great fun Charles. Thanks


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Charles said:


> I was going to respond to each of you, but that would make this thread MUCH too long. Thanks to all for your most kind comments. Although a bit tedious, it was fun to make the video. I want to thank all those experts who allowed me to use their photos with their special attire. For the doubters in the crowd ... just remember those chronograph results. :wave:
> 
> I suppose it is a sign that we are moving into the modern age that we slingshot shooters should move to ban certain substances from competitions. Thus I propose that, just to be fair to all, bib overalls should be excluded from all slingshot competitions.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Oh dang bibs are my jeans of choice...........maybe a jean skirt instead?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Bibs are my dress-up wear. I wore them to my "Beer with the President" meeting in September 2012. You can read about our meet and slingshooting here: http://floydbridges.com/wordpress/?m=201209


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Bibs are my dress-up wear. I wore them to my "Beer with the President" meeting in September 2012. You can read about our meet and slingshooting here: http://floydbridges.com/wordpress/?m=201209
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bib overalls, here I come!!!!

Thank you so much for that analysis, Charles...you have no idea how much I needed that! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot too mention That I my self wear Bib overalls.. & T Shirt...have for many years..about the only cloths I wear

maybe on a real hot day Kaiki shorts with cargo pockets..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Your science is irrefutable and nigglers about minutia should be ignored. I'm sure that the science will apply to jump suits, rompers and coveralls. However the added advantage to biballs is easy access to your balls :banana: for easy loading. Big pockets are great.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear Charles, thanks for your great Video! I´m going to buy a BIB-Overall as soon as I´m alive and kicking again.

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Bibs are my dress-up wear. I wore them to my "Beer with the President" meeting in September 2012. You can read about our meet and slingshooting here: http://floydbridges.com/wordpress/?m=201209
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear mate I like your article very much! Take care!

Luke


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh Charles :thumbsup:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

i can't believe I didn't see this sooner and I don't see why this is so surprising. I found that I can do a great many things better, with more force and velocity, with overalls. For example: yard work, motorcycle ridin', gardening, beer drinkin', construction or carpentry, laying in a hammock. Now I can add slingshot shootin' to the list. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

I waare bib overalls and dip snuff, Ji drink budweiser and when i shoot my slingshot every one runs!!!! I JUST CANT UNDER STAND WHY.

Any way I just loved your sence if humer. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. longbow


----------

